# womb transplantation



## AmeliaH (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi
just wanted to share this news I've encountered this morning. Truly speaking, I haven't heard of womb transplantation before and for me it was a discover. i can't figure it out how it all works, but it seems it WORKS and this is the key thing.

It comes out as a good alternative to surrogacy for women without womb. imo

http://www.cosmopolitan.com/sex-love/news/a60305/womb-transplant-second-pregnancy/

/links


----------

